

OWLE - Optical Widgets For Life Enhancement - swombat
http://wantowle.com/Welcome.html

======
swombat
At first when I looked at this I thought... "who wants to carry that big thing
on top of their iPhone?"

Then I realised that the target market for this is Flip users... and for them,
it's pretty smart. Turn your iPhone into a Flip camera that can also upload
footage immediately. Neat.

Also on TechCrunch: [http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/01/owle-hacks-the-
iphone-t...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/01/owle-hacks-the-iphone-to-
make-a-serious-zooming-video-camera/)

